# Duluth Trading Company....



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2018)

Since I am still supposed to be outraged and boycotting Dicks for pulling their guns, and REI for .... why am I mad at REI again?...I need a new place to buy clothes.  A  Duluth Trading Company opened just a few miles from me....pricy?  Yes.  But wowzer do I like this store!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 2, 2018)

Dude! I love the Duluth Firehose Flex stuff, it's pretty tough and saves me money in the long run.  When I'm out and about, I'm pretty tough on my clothing.  The cheap stuff I buy ends up ripping or tearing after a few months, while my firehose stuff is still kicking.  I usually alternate between two to three pairs of pants that I launder after every use, which probably cuts down on their durability. 

Duluths Ball-Room Khakis are also insanely comfortable and tough, but not as durable as their firehose-flex wear.  Granted, I took my khakis to a field camp and they're still kicking.  Look for sales and buy the clothing you need ahead of time, like a season or two in advance, it'll be way cheaper.  As for shirts and socks, I buy them in packages from Walmart (way cheaper).

Duluth has some awesome stuff, but some of it is a tad overpriced considering it's made in China.


----------



## 256 (Jun 2, 2018)

The firehouse pants saved a chunk of my leg from a chain saw and vehicle metal/glass when I went to a training event.


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 2, 2018)

I bale hay part time during the summer and work in a kitchen that hovers around 100+F while constantly moving and I have to give Duluths Armachillo boxer briefs 5 stars. 

They keep everything cool and breathing when its hotter than hell out and I never have anything bunching up or riding up or being extra clingy. They're kind of pricey but are on sale right now with almost 10 dollars off. Strongly reccomend them to anyone that usually is hot.

Men''s Armachillo Cooling Boxer Briefs


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2018)

I bought 2 pair of the Duluth firehose women's work pants to wear this past winter in the snow( disclaimer I do no work outside in the winter).  They are by far the best non-snow pants snow pants ever.    Last weekend I got a pair of the dry on the fly capri pants to wear fishing (on sale).  They are awesome.  I think the Duluth ladies clothing is about the best made brand going.  Yes, they are pricey but everything I have bought so far I got on a sale price and the quality is totally worth the extra $$.  And you can take your dog shopping with you in their stores.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 2, 2018)

I would also check into Duluth's sock assortment...

*Men's 7-Year Performance Lightweight Crew Socks*

This sock is also good for rucking.....


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 2, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I would also check into Duluth's sock assortment...
> 
> *Men's 7-Year Performance Lightweight Crew Socks*
> 
> This sock is also good for rucking.....



These socks are amazing.


I should also add their Breezeshooters to my recommendation, what you trade off for natural "coolness" you get in breathability. Depending on what you're wearing you'll get the occasional gust which is refreshing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 2, 2018)

been looking at their Polo shirts...anyone try them yet?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> been looking at their Polo shirts...anyone try them yet?


Bought 2 today.  Fit nice, comfortable.


----------

